# Bamboo slab table



## cdehart (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been commissioned to build a table out of bamboo. Trouble is, I've never built with bamboo before and I'm not sure how it'll behave.

It's a slab 40" x 48"- two large planks (bamboo composite lumber) joined in the middle. I'd like to do a trestle base for more support but the client would like me to use 4 prefab legs I'd attach with lags or bolts/threaded inserts. 

Does this sound like it will be stable enough? Someone with more bamboo experience have any input? Thanks for any help, this is one of my first independent projects and I'm trying not to screw it up!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

How thick is the slab? Do the legs have prefabbed attach points? How many attach points for each leg.

Can you post a picture of the upper end of the legs? What material are the legs?

G


----------



## cdehart (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Bamboo Slab Table*

The slab is 1 1/2". The legs are something that you would find at IKEA (shudder). They're stainless steel cylinders with a four point 6" x 6" attachment plate.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would glue and screw a thick hardwood (maple would be a fairly good grain match) panel to the bottom of the bamboo slab and attach the (ugh!) SS base to that.


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

The bamboo floor I put in my house was pretty stinkin' hard. I'd guess that you wouldn't have any trouble with predrilling and using 1 1/4" lags to hold the legs on. Depending on your bamboo, i'd agree that maple would likely be a decent match if you were going to glue on another panel.


----------



## cdehart (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd rather not attach another panel if I don't have to because it'll be very visible. Though having the force directed up through the legs at four corners with no apron, trestle legs or anything to distribute it or support the seam in the slab seems risky. I keep picturing the slab warped/cracked with only 3 legs on the ground.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that having the 4 screws spread 6" apart at each corner is going to give you sufficient support for ordinary use. Note I said ordinate. 

Bambo is pretty sturdy stuff. It would nice to use something longer than 1 1/4 ", but I think you will be OK.

I do not think a bamboo slap is going to warp or do any of the nasty things assiciated with a solid plank of wood.

George


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

Agreed. those slabs are likely built with a thousand little strips of bamboo, no? Extremely strong. I agree that you should be worried about the legs, if there's no runners or stringers holding them down low. If it were a coffee table, I wouldn't worry. If it's something like a diningroom table, I'd be more worried. (longer legs means more force on the mounting surface... in situations where you've got someone leaning on or sliding the table)


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

lmno084 said:


> Do not be so Lazy! Just add as much as you can at here!Nike Air Max TNNike Shox NzNike Shox R3Nike Air RiftNike Air Max 360http://www.nikeshoxr4.net/nike-air-...ttp://www.nikeshoxr4.net/nike-air-max-95.html


THIS GUY/GAL HAS DUMPED A BUNCH OF SPAM ON US THIS MORNING.

g


----------



## Oriental Bamboo (Oct 8, 2009)

*Bamboo table*

Hi cdehart,

I know this is long after the fact :blink:, but I would be really interested in feedback on your experiences with this project.

The first picture is what I imagine to be similar to what you were doing. The others are some shots to provide context.


----------



## cdehart (Mar 5, 2009)

Wish I could help but, unfortunately, the client spent the money on renovating his office and put the table on hold indefinitely.


----------



## gjhzyy (Oct 18, 2009)

I hope you could deal with it.


----------

